# Mini Update - Project Sentra Intercooler mount...



## chris101 (Feb 20, 2005)

not much to show but it does look good so far!!!










..custom fabricated aluminum bracket:


----------



## Acceler8ter (Feb 5, 2005)

Not bad, looking pretty good. Did you fabricate the mount yourself?

Maybe you should consider changing the front bumper out for one that will show off the intercooler. It'll look sick. :cheers:


----------



## chris101 (Feb 20, 2005)

Acceler8ter said:


> Not bad, looking pretty good. Did you fabricate the mount yourself?
> 
> Maybe you should consider changing the front bumper out for one that will show off the intercooler. It'll look sick. :cheers:


yes, he fabricated it himself (I'm his other half.. the 'her' enthusiast) ...I just get to admire and drive it  :cheers: 


BTW: The goal is to keep it very 'sleeper' looking.. It started out life as a sentra E and the E and boring gray bumpers stay to make it look like not much when parked on the street (as we have no garage space for it)..


----------



## dburone (Apr 2, 2004)

Similar to mine...


----------



## velardejose (Sep 9, 2004)

Nice pics Diego :thumbup: 
Hope to get my ic soon


----------



## dave_f (Dec 11, 2002)

:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: 
glad to see another sentra E turbo.
I blacked out my intercooler, for the sleeper look. I painted the bumpers this past summer while I was doing other bodywork. Part of me misses the gey plastic bumpers.


-dave


----------

